# Recommend a restaurant



## collieb (8 Feb 2008)

Folks,

Can anyone recommend a restuarant out of city centre where you can bring a group of about 50 corporate clients? I'm thinking of something reasonably 'fancy' that is in a good location (near coast perhaps??) that will impress the guests. Food and wine should be good too!! Anything within a 30 -45 minute coach ride from city centre??


----------



## theoneill (8 Feb 2008)

Aqua in Howth is pretty good

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest120 (8 Feb 2008)

How about the recently Michelin star awarded Bon Appetit in Malahide? Says they cover 40 for private dining, but I'm sure you could talk to them.

[broken link removed]


----------



## TDON (8 Feb 2008)

If you truly wish to push to boat out  !!!  :

[broken link removed]


----------



## collieb (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions folks - keep them rolling in!!

HAve also had Cruzos in Malahide and the Deer Park in Howth suggested to me - anyone any knowledge of these?


----------



## SuilAmhain (8 Feb 2008)

Deer Park has great views of ireland's eye and up the coast but I wouldn't be so sure about the food, decor etc


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

collieb said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a restuarant out of city centre


Which city?


----------



## SuilAmhain (8 Feb 2008)

Sorry meant to make another suggestion of King Sitric in Howth. Really good seafood restaurant with views of the Marina. The staff are exceptionally friendly. Might be a bit tight on numbers unless you book the place out though...


----------



## seriams (8 Feb 2008)

Are you prepared to travel? The Old Convent in Clogheen village, Tipperary deserves a plug and has recently received Bridgestone award.
Check out website www.theoldconvent.ie 
Very impressive..


----------



## briancbyrne (8 Feb 2008)

fire beside the mansion house is v good


----------



## Flax (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Which city?


----------



## Guest120 (8 Feb 2008)

Making the presumttion that it's Dublin city, do people bother to read anymore?



collieb said:


> Can anyone recommend a restuarant *out of city centre* where you can bring a group of about 50 corporate clients? I'm thinking of something reasonably 'fancy' that is in a good location (near coast perhaps??) that will impress the guests. Food and wine should be good too!! Anything *within a 30 -45 minute coach ride from city centre??*



Then the OP gets...



seriams said:


> Are you prepared to travel? The Old Convent in Clogheen village, Tipperary deserves a plug and has recently received Bridgestone award.
> Check out website
> Very impressive..





briancbyrne said:


> fire beside the mansion house is v good



This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept.


----------



## olddoll (8 Feb 2008)

Cruzzos in Malahide is a lovely venue.  Great views of Marina.  I go there every now and then for lunch on Sunday and food is really good.  It is quite large so there should not be much problem facilitating a group of 40/50.


----------



## seriams (8 Feb 2008)

Bluetonic - lighten up and buy yourself a crunchie - it's Friday!!
I asked were they prepared to travel as I was acknowledging they were in Dublin


----------



## Guest120 (8 Feb 2008)

seriams said:


> Bluetonic - lighten up and buy yourself a crunchie - it's Friday!!



They were giving them out free in the IFSC earlier


----------



## polly2000 (8 Feb 2008)

Private banquet at Malahide Castle


----------



## collieb (20 Feb 2008)

HAs anyone any experience of the restaurant in the Abbey tavern?? They have rooms for private functions but just wondering if the food was good and whether its a bit naff to be bringing a group of foreign business clients there??


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept.


Is that comparable to this?

*Recipe: Imam bayildi (Turkey) The Imam Fainted*


----------



## Caveat (20 Feb 2008)

So I take it it's Dublin then?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

Grand so - here are a few suggestions.


----------



## Simeon (20 Feb 2008)

Or try Audreys, Route 101, Dublin, NH 03444.


----------



## collieb (20 Feb 2008)

collieb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions folks - keep them rolling in!!
> 
> HAve also had Cruzos in Malahide and the Deer Park in Howth suggested to me - anyone any knowledge of these?


 
Imagine that, there must be a Malahide near Dublin California with a reastaurant called Cruzos....what a small world we live in


----------



## anjest (2 Mar 2008)

For 50 can recommend the Grand Hotel in Malahide.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

anjest said:


> For 50 can recommend the Grand Hotel in Malahide.


Could you not do it cheaper than that. I only have a tenner...


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

collieb said:


> Imagine that, there must be a Malahide near Dublin California with a reastaurant called Cruzos....what a small world we live in


Why don't you just edit your thread title to make it meaningful and you won't have to worry about frivolous comments?


----------

